
WeParty Like It's 1999 - wyclif
http://www.theawl.com/2015/10/weparty-like-its-1999
======
wyclif
_“This is the center of the world. The people, the beer, the energy. It all
comes from here. It’s the Brooklynization of the world.” The crowd cheered.
Adam ordered that more shots be handed out. The crowd cheered again. “Whatever
you want to do, the world will help you do it. You will raise investors.
Whatever you want to do, whatever God wants you to do, whatever the world
needs you to do, you will do it, because each and every one of you,” (here, he
pointed to his shirt) “is a creator.”_

Time to burn everything down, guys.

